# want a vicegrip multi tool



## kinda (Sep 8, 2015)

with wirecutter jaws, a file, phillips and flat screwdriver, awl, and both wood and metal Dewalt jigsaw blades. Know of a source?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

leatherman crunch


----------

